

Ask HN: What do you listen to while coding? - tiernano

A few days back, a HN post mentioned the headphones people used while hacking (http://priceonomics.com/headphones/#headphones-for-hackers). But one thing i wanted to know: what are those headphones connected to mostly, and what do you use to listen to music? For me, i have iPhone head phones, plugged into my laptop, using Spotify to stream music... What about ye lads?
======
mutewinter
A while back I wrote a post about what I listen to:
<http://pileofturtles.com/2010/12/music-for-programming/>. tl;dr Electronic
Music / Podcasts.

After listening to music while programming for so long now, I actually find it
hard to program without music.

~~~
tiernano
I tried listening to podcasts before, but get distracted... i need to listen
to the podcast and try considerately on code... Electronic music and dance is
good... but as a follow up question: what do you listen to this on? iPod,
Computer, phone, other?

